# 200sx tail



## B14SXTreme (Mar 14, 2003)

does anyone know where i can find some Euro tails for my 200sx or do they niot make them?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

welcome to the boards... this may be the single MOST asked question on the boards and no they dont make these silly lights to ruin your lovely car yet... stay tuned however, they are planned for release some time this year I think.


----------



## B14SXTreme (Mar 14, 2003)

sweet thanks for the welcome


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

DryBoy said:


> *welcome to the boards... this may be the single MOST asked question on the boards and no they dont make these silly lights to ruin your lovely car yet... stay tuned however, they are planned for release some time this year I think. *


LMAO ^^^

Welcome to the boards


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

B14SXTreme said:


> *does anyone know where i can find some Euro tails for my 200sx or do they niot make them? *


Well, there _was_ a 200SX in Europe, however, it's an S-chassis, not a B-chassis, so the tails won't fit without serious fabrication. If you want those tails, find a 240SX and use those - they're exactly the same.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Sam, you just love them Euro Nissans 

Where on earth did the term "euro" come from? Was it APC?
I've yet to see a European car with "Altezza style tails", other than the Toyota Altezza that is sold in Europe.
IMO, euro tails would be ANY tail light sold on a European car...


Just call them Altezza style tails, cause that's what they are....


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I will never give up in my quest to keep people from calling them Euro! I believe APC was the originator of the term 'Euro.' From what I can tell, "Euro Clears," or crystal-clear corners, were the first to really be called Euro, perhaps 5 years ago (?). These, however, aren't very Euro at all. In fact, you will see a lot of Euro cars running standard clears, ambers, or even smoked turns. From this point, APC has created all sorts of 'Euro' products. 'Euro' tails, 'Euro' wiper blades (  ... my car has Euro blades... because they're Bosch, from Stuttgart...), and various other pseudo-Euro stuff.

To further complicate the issue, there are multiple manufacturers of these taillights. APC and Toucan Industries both maufacture competing lines of red lenses set in chrome housings. APC calls them Euro, Toucan calls them Altezzas. This has led some people to argue that there is, in fact, a difference between Altezza-style and Euro, when in fact, the difference lies only in design details. You see, some manufacturers create their lights for use with the stock backing plate, mandating a certain style, much akin to the stock lights in lighting pattern. However, some companies have created their own backing plates, allowing different lighting styles. However, in principle, all these lights are the same. They are all red lenses set in chrome, or sometimes CF, or something to that effect. They are usually covered by Plexiglas, with the exception of the new APC 3D tails, a variant of the Altezza style.

Adverstising these products as 'Euro' has created some serious issues, especially among the German car crowd. I have heard numerous stories of people ordering Euro tails for their Golfs and Jettas, only to recieve a pair of Altezzas in the mail. Unfortunately, because of restocking fees and shipping costs, this has led to some issues with false advertisement suits and such. My recommendation is to speak of them as Altezza-style taillights, or 'Tezzas, for short, since that leads to the least possible confusion.


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *stay tuned however, they are planned for release some time this year I think. *


Who are "they" and when was this information released?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

don't do it..... don't be a honda clone


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm curious as well who "they" are? Where did you get this information about it being released this year anyways? I'd be damn suprised if they even make them at all seeing how Sentras and 200sx's barely receive any praise at all. The fact that theres only like 4 bodykits for our cars kind of says we're lacking in support from aftermarket companies. And wouldn't having Altezzas, make me a Toyota Altezza clone/wannabe and not a Honda clone?  Doesn't really matter what I say but my personal opinion is that some of the altezzas designed look really nice and some are just stupid looking.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, if more Nissan owners stepped up and put some serious $$$$ into their cars, and made them more visable (showing them) maybe some other companies would support Nissans....


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

what aftermarked support do we need... nissan gives us amazing cars right out of the box, and you always have the option of swapping in a DET. What more could you ask for then OEM or JDM nissan product. They are the best.


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

Well, I am not too crazy about Altezza-style tail lights so I tried to make my own. Still waiting for the glue and silicone to dry so I can peel off the tape and trim off the edge.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

ooo that looks cool I like it... cant wait to see it installed


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

Now to finish the other three and add a little tint...


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I'm lking it... kinda looks like the 200sx version of the SE-L tails... Very nice...


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

aphex- what did you do to make those?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*...*

very tight! i want to see the final product. sre u gonna smoke out the signals?? or are u gonna clear out the reverse lights to match the ones u made??


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

Clay molds of the lights were made since the are made up of complex curves. The the amber parts were broken out and replaced by acrylic lenses formed in the molds.

Yes, as mentioned in the previous post, all the lower lights will be replaced; it is just a matter of finding the time to do it. Tint is something I have been considering but probably will not do since I am happy with the color and reflectivity of the lenses the way they are now.

Here is a link to a thread in SR20DEforum.com where you can find some images of tinted taillights:

http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?threadid=26746

They are a little too dark for me, but then again, I would not have to tint as dark since the lenses are clear now.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

I like those clear bottomed lights. VERY very nice. You should consider selling those.


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

Thanks for the compliments guys. Someone else suggested that I make/sell them as well, but pressing and cutting the lenses is very time consuming(and smelly!) The hardest part is finding complete sets of rear lights at a good price. Most people want $100+ for a complete set; that plus the cost of materials and time makes producing custom sets a bit impractical. I will think about it though...maybe when this semster's over.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

very nice work !


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

Makin' progress, but it's slow. I might have to tint. White lights look nice, but these lenses are big and that's alotta white!


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

You know, I should stop posting here! This isn't even relavant to the original question...I have become a thread hijacker! Sorry about that B14SXTreme.


----------



## B14SXTreme (Mar 14, 2003)

damn those tails are nice, you made those yourself right...you think you caould make me some ill pay.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

> The hardest part is finding complete sets of rear lights at a good price. Most people want $100+ for a complete set; that plus the cost of materials and time makes producing custom sets a bit impractical. I will think about it though...maybe when this semster's over.


Which is exactly why im only making sets of my customized sentra tails for a few people, Scorchn200sx wasnt bullshitting when he said tails are a bitch to customize.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

so what idid aphex heat up the plexiglass and just press them in the molds
and ne one who tinted thier tails what did they do for the curves i tried a hair dryer but it just dries it out quicker


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

no offense but euro tails(altezzas) are played out to me. just my opinion. but it seems like every person who wants to modify the body of there car gets them. try something custom or just leave em stock.


----------



## jdub (Sep 3, 2002)

Aphex,

Awesome job with the taillights, sir. I'd love to see that same set on my car! How much did the whole thing cost you, and how much time did it take you?


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

Ahhh!!! This thread's been resurrected!!! 

Answers here --->

http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?postid=334525#post334525


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

aphex4000 said:


> *Ahhh!!! This thread's been resurrected!!!
> 
> Answers here --->
> 
> http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?postid=334525#post334525 *


very nice  good work


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

Well Samo the European market Mazda 6 has factory tails that looks exactly like altezzas.
But for real life is full of "why do they call this that when actually...) scenarios. heres a few of mine
Why do they call black people black when most black people are brown.
Why do they call white people white when most white people are a cream color
Why arent headlights connected to a switched source. who really uses their headlights when the car is off? I understand parking lights bieng connected to a constant source because of their emergency flasher function but why headlights. I think it was just a plan made up by jumper cable and AAA.
Why do domestic meatheads call imports rice burners even if its stock? I don't ever recall putting Uncle Ben in my tank even though i wish i could considering gas prices. Even though Japs did make fuel out of rice that just shows their genius and explains why japanese cars were made better, have higher resale values, and are all around better cars in their respective classes (never mind ford think they achieved something with their SVT Taurus with 200 ponies and nissan has a smaller V6 in the altima and has 240 hp and doesn't even brag about it. hell a Spec V could probally dust the SVT considering that the SVT only has 25 more hp which can't make up for the wieght difference)


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

superfro86 said:


> *Well Samo the European market Mazda 6 has factory tails that looks exactly like altezzas.*


That's too bad. They're still 'Tezzas... they're still not very Euro...



superfro86 said:


> *Why do they call black people black when most black people are brown.*


Many African people, especially from equatorial Africa are incredibly dark. Here in America, the African-American race is not so pure... there's been some cream put in the coffee, so to speak.



superfro86 said:


> *Why do they call white people white when most white people are a cream color*


I'm pretty freaking pasty... I dunno.



superfro86 said:


> *Why arent headlights connected to a switched source. who really uses their headlights when the car is off? I understand parking lights bieng connected to a constant source because of their emergency flasher function but why headlights. I think it was just a plan made up by jumper cable and AAA.*


The headlights in my Soob shut off with the car. Same with my mom's Jetta and my dad's Bimmer.



superfro86 said:


> *Why do domestic meatheads call imports rice burners even if its stock? I don't ever recall putting Uncle Ben in my tank even though i wish i could considering gas prices.*


I believe it started with Japanese sport bikes a couple of decades ago. It was a joke, poking fun at the small displacement Japanese motors.


----------



## B14SXTreme (Mar 14, 2003)

i wanna mak my own tailights and shiet but i dun really know how to though, i was thinkin a dragon holding a ball and the ball for the turn signal and the dragon for the brake and running lights


----------



## nissan1995 (Mar 30, 2003)

i think i found a set of euros for a 200sx but i have to flip the outside assembly but it will be the only 200sx with a set of euros!!!!!! pics soon to come


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

A Euro conversion for the 200SX would be very expensive. You see, the 200SX sold in Europe is an S-series and the one sold in the US is either an S12 (old) or a B14 (newer - '95-'98), which is what you have. Flipping S14 lights upside down won't get them close to fitting on your B14.


----------



## nissan1995 (Mar 30, 2003)

samo i will put a pic on to show u that there not s14 tails ok


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, then they must not be very Euro...

What you're talking abot are Sunny tails, and 1. they're not Euro and 2. they won't fit.


----------

